# Raquel Welch, No But Very Close...



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

if you ask me









Nice figure ...










/j


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

watchless said:


> if you ask me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jacob, another good picture.


----------

